# iphone log in



## suzi br

Since I got my new iPhone I find I am regularly thrown out and have to keep logging back in. 

This doesn't happen on any other gadget. 

I tried to use login with Facebook but still have to keep entering a full email address and password so that is no quicker. 

Any ideas to fix this?


----------



## wildan1

Do you see the small check box saying "Stay logged in" next to the "Log in" button, suzi? You need to click on that before you sign in.


----------



## suzi br

wildan1 said:


> Do you see the small check box saying "Stay logged in" next to the "Log in" button, suzi? You need to click on that before you sign in.



Thanks - I do that, but it is still kicks me out.  
It is an iPhone6+  I am guessing there is some quirk between the iOS and the software in here?


----------



## suzi br

Also, re the Facebook thing -- I think there is a step to link your FB i.d. with your i.d. in here, but that step failed when I tried to do it, and I cannot find it again now.


----------



## mkellogg

I can't think of what would stop it from working.  As long as you are using Safari and didn't turn off cookies, you should stay logged in.


----------



## suzi br

mkellogg said:


> I can't think of what would stop it from working.  As long as you are using Safari and didn't turn off cookies, you should stay logged in.



Frustrating!  I am using safari - will look at the cookies thing - if I can! 
It sometimes kicks me out while I still have the window open and it certainly never keeps me logged in over multiple sessions.


----------



## wildan1

suzi br said:


> It is an iPhone6+ I am guessing there is some quirk between the iOS and the software in here?


I also have an iPhone 6, suzi, but the operating system is what you need to refer to, not the phone. My use of the Forum site works without needing a log-in each time.

I am using iOs version 10.0.2--What version are you using? Do you need to update it?

Also, I should mention that I don't use the WRF app--I just use the web version running on Safari.


----------



## suzi br

I think I need to update iOS. 
Kept ignoring reminders!!


----------

